# Slingblade's Lousy Old Backyard



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

Just starting a journal for my backyard, which as of now, is planned to be much less impact and won't receive near the attention as my front and side yards which are in the progress of a 100%KBG renovation.

DISCLAIMER: This journal will be boring.

I didn't get many of the glamour shot photos from spring, and the renovation of front and side yards have led to major neglect of this back yard.

But here is where we stand currently. Desperate need of N, and throwing down Lesco 24-0-10. I'll get a soil test on the back come spring, and get this to its highest potential. Who knows? Perhaps an overseed come next fall.


----------

